# Id Male Or Female



## duduml (Jul 19, 2011)

i what to know the id of my rbp i had 6 now 3 left they eat eachother now i have 1 a lill biger then the other 2 i buy them like 6 mounth ago so smallllll now they look nice btw my tank is 50g = 200 liter i dont know if i have male or female in my tank


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

P.nattereri isn't sexual dimorphic, so unless they show breeding behavior it's impossible to tell the sex.


----------

